# Battery Isolators..



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I recently bought another yellow top to put in my trunk and Im not sure which battery isolator to use. I was thinking about using the 200amp Stinger one but I wana see what other ppl are using. I have a 100 amp alternator and a yellow top under the hood. 

In the trunk I have two compressors (for my airbags) which pull a max of 40amps together, and an Audiobahn amp. Other than that, my headlights are ran right off of the battery by use of relays and all my signal lights are LEDs (taillights & front turn signals) so I dont have alot of draw on my batt. 

Anyway, just let me hear what you guys are usin and where you got em from. Thanks uffin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

why do you want one? Are you going to play your stereo a lot with the car off? if not then just fuse it at both ends to prevent a fire.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 11:25 AM~16804617
> *I recently bought another yellow top to put in my trunk and Im not sure which battery isolator to use. I was thinking about using the 200amp Stinger one but I wana see what other ppl are using. I have a 100 amp alternator and a yellow top under the hood.
> 
> In the trunk I have two compressors (for my airbags) which pull a max of 40amps together, and an Audiobahn amp. Other than that, my headlights are ran right off of the battery by use of relays and all my signal lights are LEDs (taillights & front turn signals) so I dont have alot of draw on my batt.
> ...


THE STINGER IS NOT AN ISOLATOR PER SE, IT IS A RELAY, ALL IT BASICALLY IS GOING IN RELAYING THE POWER TO A SECONDARY BATTERY. AN ISOLATOR IS JUST THAT, ONCE THE PRIMARY BATTERY IS FULLY CHARGED, THE CIRCUIT IS INTERUPTED, AND THE POWER IS THEN CONVERTING TO THE SECONDARY BATTERY. 

HONESTLY A CROCK OF SHIT, BECAUSE WHEN ARE YOU EVER NOT GOING TO BE DRAWING POWER FROM YOU PRIMARY BATTERY AS THE CAR IS RUNNING. YOU HAVE ALL THE LIGHTING AND ACESSORIES AND THINGS LIKE THAT.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

hm... I prolly wont play the stereo much with the car off.

I read somewhere that if the batteries are not at the same exact voltage, they will fight over the power and drain each other. I bought the same exact batt but the one under the hood is 4 yrs old. Thats why i wanted to use the isolator (relay) to keep that from happening


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 12:03 PM~16805847
> *hm... I prolly wont play the stereo much with the car off.
> 
> I read somewhere that if the batteries are not at the same exact voltage, they will fight over the power and drain each other. I bought the same exact batt but the one under the hood is 4 yrs old. Thats why i wanted to use the isolator (relay) to keep that from happening
> *


Just fuse within 18 inches of the front and rear batts and you will be fine. An upgraded alt. may be something to look into though.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldn't waist your time w/ one personally.

Now if you want to control each batterie separately for whatever reasons id get a pergo switch
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3...-All-Categories
Used these all the time in boats.

Remember...Dont run them compressors at 12 volt its hard on them and electrical


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 03:03 PM~16805847
> *hm... I prolly wont play the stereo much with the car off.
> 
> I read somewhere that if the batteries are not at the same exact voltage, they will fight over the power and drain each other. I bought the same exact batt but the one under the hood is 4 yrs old. Thats why i wanted to use the isolator (relay) to keep that from happening
> *


you don't need one then. Just fuse it, make sure it's at both ends because if the is a short between the fuse in the front and the rear bat there will be no way to break the circut and you will burn your car to the ground.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

so this whole "fight for voltage" thing is BS?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 03:45 PM~16806087
> *so this whole "fight for voltage" thing is BS?
> *


yep


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 02:45 PM~16806087
> *so this whole "fight for voltage" thing is BS?
> *


THE CONCEPT IS THAT IF YOU HAVE TWO BATTERIES, AND YOU ARE RUNNING THEM IN PARELLEL, THE BATTERIES ARE GOING TO TRY TO MIRROR EACH OTHER, IE, IF YOU HAVE A BATTERY THAT IS CHARGE UP TOO 13 VOLTS BECAUSE IT IS OLD, THE NEW BATTERY WILL MIRROR IT BECAUSE IT SEES LIKE VOLTAGE FROM THE ALTERNATOR, AND THAT IS WHAT THE BATTERY WILL REMEMBER. THERE WAS A BIG ARTICLE ABOUT IT IN CAR AND AUDIO, BUT RICHARD CLARK PRETTY MUST DISPELLED THE RUMOR WITH A STUDY HE DID ABOUT VOLTAGE, AND VOLTAGE DROP. BUT I MEAN BE SMART, IF YOU HAVE A DEAD BATTERY AND YOU INJECT A NEW BATTERY INTO THE SYSTEM, IT IS GOING TO DRAG THE BATTERY DOWN, BUT NOT ENOUGH TO HAVE THE ISSUES YOU ARE THINKING ABOUT. THE LOSE IS MINIMAL.....DAMN THAT WAS ALOT, HOPE THAT HELPS


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 5 2010, 03:16 PM~16806289
> *THE CONCEPT IS THAT IF YOU HAVE TWO BATTERIES, AND YOU ARE RUNNING THEM IN PARELLEL, THE BATTERIES ARE GOING TO TRY TO MIRROR EACH OTHER, IE, IF YOU HAVE A BATTERY THAT IS CHARGE UP TOO 13 VOLTS BECAUSE IT IS OLD, THE NEW BATTERY WILL MIRROR IT BECAUSE IT SEES LIKE VOLTAGE FROM THE ALTERNATOR, AND THAT IS WHAT THE BATTERY WILL REMEMBER.  THERE WAS A BIG ARTICLE ABOUT IT IN CAR AND AUDIO, BUT RICHARD CLARK PRETTY MUST DISPELLED THE RUMOR WITH A STUDY HE DID ABOUT VOLTAGE, AND VOLTAGE DROP.  BUT I MEAN BE SMART,  IF YOU HAVE A DEAD BATTERY AND YOU INJECT A NEW BATTERY INTO THE SYSTEM, IT IS GOING TO DRAG THE BATTERY DOWN, BUT NOT ENOUGH TO HAVE THE ISSUES YOU ARE THINKING ABOUT.  THE LOSE IS MINIMAL.....DAMN THAT WAS ALOT, HOPE THAT HELPS
> *


haha i feel ya homie. The older optima is by no means dead, so I should be gravy. I am still going to buy an 80amp stinger relay for my compressors, but that will have nothing to do with the battery


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 04:35 PM~16806415
> *haha i feel ya homie. The older optima is by no means dead, so I should be gravy. I am still going to buy an 80amp stinger relay for my compressors, but that will have nothing to do with the battery
> *


a relay for the compressors is a good idea, keep it solid.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 5 2010, 03:42 PM~16806455
> *a relay for the compressors is a good idea, keep it solid.
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: I need to get workin on this. Should I just run the ground for my rear batt to my frame?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 04:44 PM~16806469
> *:happysad:  :biggrin: I need to get workin on this. Should I just run the ground for my rear batt to my frame?
> *


yep, I weld a bolt to the frame then run the ground to it. I ground the front bat to the engine and frame so when I ground something in the rear the current has a solid path back to the bat in the front.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 5 2010, 04:06 PM~16806592
> *yep, I weld a bolt to the frame then run the ground to it. I ground the front bat to the engine and frame so when I ground something in the rear the current has a solid path back to the bat in the front.
> *


My front batt is grounded to the engine, with 2 ground straps from the engine to the body, and 1 ground strap from the body to the frame. Is that sufficient?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 05:17 PM~16806661
> *My front batt is grounded to the engine, with 2 ground straps from the engine to the body, and 1 ground strap from the body to the frame. Is that sufficient?
> *


sounds good.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 5, 2007)

I would also upgrade your power and ground wire from you alternator to you battery and I would run at least a 2 guage wire from the front to the battery in the rear that will help out.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiwi_@Mar 6 2010, 02:06 PM~16813541
> *I would also upgrade your power and ground wire from you alternator to you battery and I would run at least a 2 guage wire from the front to the battery in the rear that will help out.
> *


I will be upgrading the wiring from my alternator to my batt. When I did the alternator conversion, all I used is 8 guage. 

And do you really think I need 2 Guage going to the back? Im just concerenced about the huge bump thats will be going through my carpet. Ive never used anything bigger than 4 guage.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got 1/0 running from under hood to trunk batterie.Yeah there is a bit of a bump where it runs.I could have removed some of the pad on the back of the carpet but i got in a hurry to wire everthing up.

You could build up the padding around the wire,not making it as noticeable


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

hm, maybe ill just play it by ear. either way i need to run an entire new wire to the back... just not sure how long it needs to be. Guess Ill take the old one out and measure that.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 8 2010, 12:19 PM~16827052
> *hm, maybe ill just play it by ear. either way i need to run an entire new wire to the back... just not sure how long it needs to be. Guess Ill take the old one out and measure that.
> *


I always run 1/0 because my meager plans always turn into some retarded system and other useful shit! I never worry about my current because the power wire is as thick as a broom stick.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 8 2010, 01:52 PM~16828273
> *I always run 1/0 because my meager plans always turn into some retarded system and other useful shit! I never worry about my current because the power wire is as thick as a broom stick.
> *


 :roflmao: good rule of thumb :thumbsup: hate to say it... but where do you guys buy yur wire from? I used to have a local hookup... but thats no more


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 8 2010, 04:18 PM~16828892
> *:roflmao: good rule of thumb :thumbsup: hate to say it... but where do you guys buy yur wire from? I used to have a local hookup... but thats no more
> *


Great wire and service.
http://www.knukonceptz.com/productMaster.c...20Fleks%20Kable


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 8 2010, 04:02 PM~16829212
> *Great wire and service.
> http://www.knukonceptz.com/productMaster.c...20Fleks%20Kable
> *


damn wire is expensive. I mite hafta put this off longer than I originally planned


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 8 2010, 03:36 PM~16829461
> *damn wire is expensive. I mite hafta put this off longer than I originally planned
> *


Yes it is,glad i bought mine 10 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16829461
> *damn wire is expensive. I mite hafta put this off longer than I originally planned
> *


SHIT $3.40 IS CHEAP FOR 1/0 YOU PAY UPWARDS TO $6-7 A FOOT


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 8 2010, 10:40 PM~16833192
> *SHIT $3.40 IS CHEAP FOR 1/0  YOU PAY UPWARDS TO $6-7 A FOOT
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

u should give both batts a nice slow charge 2 - 4 amps for a few hrs before you install the new batt.... dont use an isolator/relay


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 9 2010, 10:44 AM~16837509
> *u should give both batts a nice slow charge 2 - 4 amps for a few hrs before you install the new batt.... dont use an isolator/relay
> *


I got the new one on a trickle charger right now. Will that be alright?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 9 2010, 09:51 AM~16837571
> *I got the new one on a trickle charger right now. Will that be alright?
> *


Kinda,just make sure it's one that will turn on/off or "Floats".Even tho it's a low amp charge you can still cause damage if it start's to over charge


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Now that i think about it.I think i bought mine at wal-mart.Think the brand is BELL it was in the auto section.

I also have this in the back window for when i'm out in the sun.Still charging


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 9 2010, 11:39 AM~16837944
> *Now that i think about it.I think i bought mine at wal-mart.Think the brand is BELL it was in the auto section.
> 
> I also have this in the back window for when i'm out in the sun.Still charging
> ...


thats pretty sweet uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 9 2010, 11:06 AM~16837679
> *Kinda,just make sure it's one that will turn on/off or "Floats".Even tho it's a low amp charge you can still cause damage if it start's to over charge
> *


the one i have is old as dirt so i mite just disconnect it for now


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I started the batt install. I will just be running a wire directly from the front batt to the rear. If I have a 100amp alternator, what size fuses should I run in the wire to the rear batt? 100 amp?

Also, do I need to have a fuse between the amp and the battery? Is it okay to run the amp and the rear battery ground to the same bolt?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Heres a couple progress pics... I just sat the amp on there so you can get an idea of what it will look like


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 29 2010, 09:01 AM~17031192
> *I started the batt install. I will just be running a wire directly from the front batt to the rear. If I have a 100amp alternator, what size fuses should I run in the wire to the rear batt? 100 amp?
> 
> Also, do I need to have a fuse between the amp and the battery? Is it okay to run the amp and the rear battery ground to the same bolt?
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 1 2010, 11:38 AM~17065307
> *
> *


NO FUSE IS NEED FROM BATTERY TO BATERY, AND YES YOU CAN RUN YOUR GROUNDS OFF THE SAME POINT. MAKE SURE YOU FUSE FROM THE SECONDARY BATTERY TO THE AMP


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I fuse twice between the front and rear batts. If one end fails you have a fuse between it and that other side so you don't cook everything. This doesn't always happen because shitty work, ever been sideswiped?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 1 2010, 02:24 PM~17066245
> *I fuse twice between the front and rear batts. If one end fails you have a fuse between it and that other side so you don't cook everything. This doesn't always happen because shitty work, ever been sideswiped?
> *


haah what?

I am going to run two fuses between the front and rear batt, what size though? Im assuming that 100 amp would be sufficient since the alt shouldnt be puttin out more than 100 amps anyway.

And I will put a fuse between the amp and the rear batt


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got a 100 between my red tops


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 1 2010, 03:28 PM~17066758
> *I've got a 100 between my red tops
> 
> 
> ...


do they have 100amp in glass fuses?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 1 2010, 03:41 PM~17067353
> *do they have 100amp in glass fuses?
> *


yep
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...#ht_1349wt_1167


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 1 2010, 04:47 PM~17067399
> *yep
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...#ht_1349wt_1167
> *


damnit... i just placed a huge order on ebay and i bet the dude had these fuses too. I cant find them around here... I have 3 glass fuse holders, not ANL fuse holders and I dont wana spend anymore money than I have to


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 1 2010, 01:42 PM~17066367
> *haah what?
> 
> I am going to run two fuses between the front and rear batt, what size though? Im assuming that 100 amp would be sufficient since  the alt shouldnt be puttin out more than 100 amps anyway.
> ...


IF YOU WANT TO RUN A FUSE, YOU CAN RUN A FUSE. IF YOU DO NOT WANT TOO, YOU DO NOT HAVE TOO. I ONLY FUSED THE RATED LINE ENCASE THERE IS A GROND OUT. BUT I RUN CONDUIT, OR THROUGH THE FRAME RAILS, SO THAT I DO NOT HAVE THAT ISSUE. IT JUST DEPENDS ON YOUR PIECE OF MIND


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 1 2010, 03:49 PM~17067418
> *damnit... i just placed a huge order on ebay and i bet the dude had these fuses too. I cant find them around here... I have 3 glass fuse holders, not ANL fuse holders and I dont wana spend anymore money than I have to
> *


What ever you do dont (i seen this quite a bit when i was installing)

-Use aluminum as a fuse.
just because you cant find one

-Or a needle off of a pump (like basketball pump)

You would be surprised the shit i've seen people come up w/


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 1 2010, 05:19 PM~17067680
> *What ever you do dont (i seen this quite a bit when i was installing)
> 
> -Use aluminum as a fuse.
> ...


haha im not a freakin idiot. ppl doing that are asking to burn their cars to the ground. I wouldnt even jump a fuse on my fuse panel, let alone one that has 60 amps going through it uffin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 1 2010, 04:19 PM~17067680
> *What ever you do dont (i seen this quite a bit when i was installing)
> 
> -Use aluminum as a fuse.
> ...


I FOUND A GOOD SIZE NAIL ON A AMP FUSE LINE. I WAS LIKE YO WHAT IS THIS ABOUT. AND THAT WAS THERE FUSE.............. :uh:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 1 2010, 05:59 PM~17068036
> *I FOUND A GOOD SIZE NAIL ON A AMP FUSE LINE.  I WAS LIKE YO WHAT IS THIS ABOUT.  AND THAT WAS THERE FUSE.............. :uh:
> *


well i do keep a fire extinguisher in my car for just this reason... however I hope that I never hafta use it...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 1 2010, 01:49 PM~17067418
> *damnit... i just placed a huge order on ebay and i bet the dude had these fuses too. I cant find them around here... I have 3 glass fuse holders, not ANL fuse holders and I dont wana spend anymore money than I have to
> *


I personally lean towards the ANL fuses because I feel like the AGU ones are broken easily. But if you have them go for it.....however, if you want to get some ANL fuse holders there is a guy on ebay, I think his name is hwy86 or something like that that sells them for $2.49 a piece.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

In fact I just got my order of them from him yesterday! 










:biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 10:23 AM~17074471
> *In fact I just got my order of them from him yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 send me 2 of those... preciate it uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 2 2010, 08:03 AM~17074726
> *:0  :0 send me 2 of those... preciate it uffin: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: No can do....need them all for my build. 

I will see if I can find them on ebay though....they were $2.49 each and the seller was hwy863


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 11:13 AM~17074816
> *:biggrin: No can do....need them all for my build.
> 
> I will see if I can find them on ebay though....they were $2.49 each and the seller was hwy863
> *


  :happysad: 

Ill take a look... im really not tryna buy more stuff that i dont 'need' but I may need that. 

Does anyone run a shut off swtich to the rear batt? I have my 4guage wire thats going to my compressors going through one of those racecar shut off swtiches... should I put one on the wire that will run to the rear batt or is there no need?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 2 2010, 08:18 AM~17074878
> *  :happysad:
> 
> Ill take a look... im really not tryna buy more stuff that i dont 'need' but I may need that.
> ...


Definitley no need for that. If you want to shut off your amps you can put a small switch on the remote wire, but really no need for shutting the rear batt off.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 11:54 AM~17075204
> *Definitley no need for that. If you want to shut off your amps you can put a small switch on the remote wire, but really no need for shutting the rear batt off.
> *


uffin: i already have my amp switched with the remote wire


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 2 2010, 09:49 AM~17075695
> *uffin: i already have my amp switched with the remote wire
> *


Then you should be golden! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 09:23 AM~17074471
> *In fact I just got my order of them from him yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, WHAT THEM COST


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

sum update pix. got my isolator for the compressors in the mail on sat


















Getting ready to etch

































some more test fitting









Now i had to figure out where the LEDS should be. i think the sides


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Now i just need to make the plexi flush to the front and ill be good


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 4 2010, 09:24 PM~17095266
> *Looks good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Homie. I need to wrap this up ASAP so I can put the air system back together


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 5 2010, 09:22 AM~17099031
> *thanks Homie. I need to wrap this up ASAP so I can put the air system back together
> *


Oh i hear ya all to well,mines still on jack stands and has been for 5 months now.

What all different you doin w/ the air??


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 5 2010, 02:57 PM~17101134
> *Oh i hear ya all to well,mines still on jack stands and has been for 5 months now.
> 
> What all different you doin w/ the air??
> *


not having leaks... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 5 2010, 03:05 PM~17101790
> *not having leaks... :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH i hear ya,mine was at the front bags ALWAYS.

No more teflon for me all loctite now


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 6 2010, 05:49 AM~17109878
> *HAHAH i hear ya,mine was at the front bags ALWAYS.
> 
> No more teflon for me all loctite now
> *


x2, I hope none of this crap leaks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking goo dman, coming together nicely.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2010, 11:28 AM~17111050
> *Looking goo dman, coming together nicely.
> *


thanks. I hope to wrap this up by the end of this week


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

this seems like its taking years to finish


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

that really looks slick man!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 6 2010, 06:58 PM~17116566
> *this seems like its taking years to finish
> *


That means your doing it right! Quality takes time!  :biggrin: 

Either that or your being lazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Apr 6 2010, 10:21 PM~17116899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 probably a little bit of both. I can only work on it for so long until I start to get complacent and frustrated so I need to stop before I ruin something :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 7 2010, 05:26 AM~17120835
> *Thanks homie! I just hope that having all that extra weight on my drivers side doesnt make that side lift slower
> :0 probably a little bit of both. I can only work on it for so long until I start to get complacent and frustrated so I need to stop before I ruin something :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: As long as you know that ahead of time that helps!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 09:33 AM~17121030
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: As long as you know that ahead of time that helps!
> *


  for real though, I hafta know when to put the tools down!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

installed the LEDs 2 days ago... they blend in well. I guess all that is left is putting it in, running the grounds, and enjoying my second batt!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 9 2010, 06:32 AM~17142901
> *installed the LEDs 2 days ago... they blend in well. I guess all that is left is putting it in, running the grounds, and enjoying my second batt!
> *


You know the drill:

Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2010, 10:11 AM~17143078
> *You know the drill:
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i saw that one comin.... Ill snap a pic when I get home... not with the plexi on though, wouldnt be able to see it in the light anyways.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 9 2010, 07:17 AM~17143122
> *:roflmao: i saw that one comin.... Ill snap a pic when I get home... not with the plexi on though, wouldnt be able to see it in the light anyways.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2010, 10:11 AM~17143078
> *You know the drill:
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


it happened.... :biggrin: 


























couldnt get a pic with them on, my 9volt batt is dead


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

jumble of wires









Finally got it installed

















Just got a couple more things to do.... the LEDs are super bright with 12volts going to them


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Gona put the plexi on 2morrow... should look pretty dope uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

finally finished this crap


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

VERY HELPFUL QUESTIONS AND INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Came out pretty nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO+Jun 14 2010, 01:21 AM~17778756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. Heres a cleaned up pic

















I think i need to bump up the alternator to at least a 150


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 14 2010, 05:25 PM~17784628
> *
> Thanks homie. Heres a cleaned up pic
> 
> ...


AH YEAH FOR SURE. ESPECIALLY WITH THAT COMPRESSOR BACK THERE. I WOULD LOOK FOR A 200 AMP. I GOT A CHROME 200 AMP, SO THEY ARE OUT THERE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 14 2010, 05:25 PM~17785681
> *AH YEAH FOR SURE.  ESPECIALLY WITH THAT COMPRESSOR BACK THERE.  I WOULD LOOK FOR A 200 AMP.  I GOT A CHROME 200 AMP, SO THEY ARE OUT THERE
> *


I am not 100%, but I know for a while Summit was selling chrome 200 amp alternators.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

chrome traps heat


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 15 2010, 08:44 AM~17791228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Chrome doesnt really matter to me but it seems like thats all they sell these 3 wire universal alternators in!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 18 2010, 09:40 AM~17822951
> *I will look around
> :0 Chrome doesnt really matter to me but it seems like thats all they sell these 3 wire universal alternators in!
> *


not looking hard enough they are everywhere without chrome


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 18 2010, 09:40 AM~17822951
> *I will look around
> :0 Chrome doesnt really matter to me but it seems like thats all they sell these 3 wire universal alternators in!
> *


NOTHING WRONG WITH CRHOME, MOST OF THE ALTERNATORS YOU ARE GOING TO BUY ARE ONLY STREET CHROME, NOT TRIPPLE DIPPED. I HAVE USED CHROME ALTERNATORS ON CAR STEREO SHOW CARS, NO ISSUES


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I just bought a 200 amp alternator. Is it okay to run two wires off of the alt? One that goes directly to the rear battery and the other would go to a distribution block which then feeds my front battery and all my other electronics?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 1 2011, 05:47 AM~20234333
> *I just bought a 200 amp alternator. Is it okay to run two wires off of the alt? One that goes directly to the rear battery and the other would go to a distribution block which then feeds my front battery and all my other electronics?
> *


Shouldn't be an issue, but just to be on the safe side I would throw a fuse (or 2) in the wire going to the back battery.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Single wire, no chrome. Detroit ftw


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

forgot the isolater!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 1 2011, 11:50 AM~20235269
> *Shouldn't be an issue, but just to be on the safe side I would throw a fuse (or 2) in the wire going to the back battery.
> *


Thanks. I have two on the rear batt right now anyway.


----------



## Leper_Messiah (Feb 13, 2011)

just caught this topic...... fuckin A+ job homie.


----------

